# Off Topic - making spectacle frames



## Eric The Viking (5 Jun 2013)

I've just seen this on the BBC web site.

I can't be the only person for whom this evokes some memories of employment past! 

E.


----------



## SammyQ (6 Jun 2013)

Aw God...I remember one just like this, but smaller, in the Cathedral quarter in Belfast...couldn't take my eyes off the clip as it played. Nice one Eric.

Sam


----------

